# 2014 IKC Friday Night Technique Line



## Yondanchris (Aug 17, 2014)

Thought I would share some video I have of myself and others "movin' and a groovin' " at the 2014 Long Beach International's Friday Night Technique Line. 

Enjoy! 


[video=youtube_share;aaaYpbGFgaU]http://youtu.be/aaaYpbGFgaU[/video]


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 17, 2014)

thanks for sharing.   I was actually watching to see if I knew  anyone 
I loved going to the Internationals when I lived in Ca.  Question is it still a two day event? How many black belt divisions do they have now?


----------



## Buka (Aug 18, 2014)

Looks like you guys were having some fun! Isn't this the 50th year of the tourney?


----------



## Yondanchris (Aug 19, 2014)

All the "mucky mucks" where in another line. 
This was supposedly the last year and it was a 3 day event. 
I couldn't begin to count the BB divisions. 

Wow you guys have been way nicer on here than on Kenpotalk.com.....

THANKS! 



tshadowchaser said:


> thanks for sharing.   I was actually watching to see if I knew  anyone
> I loved going to the Internationals when I lived in Ca.  Question is it still a two day event? How many black belt divisions do they have now?


----------



## Yondanchris (Aug 19, 2014)

Buka said:


> Looks like you guys were having some fun! Isn't this the 50th year of the tourney?



It was the 50th year and supposedly the final year!


----------



## Buka (Aug 19, 2014)

Yondanchris said:


> It was the 50th year and supposedly the final year!



Final year? What the heck for? Why are they stopping such a well known tournament? Or am I just out of touch? (more than likely)


----------



## Buka (Aug 20, 2014)

This is a P.S. to my above post.

You said,_ "Wow you guys have been way nicer on here than..."_

Everyone's a critic, Chris. Gives themselves a good Harumph and it's far easier to use words to tell everyone foolish enough to listen that you do it better. 

Instead of taking it for what it is, a friendly drill in a hotel on the weekend of a tournament. I know if I had been competing in that tourney you wouldn't catch me in no drill line on Friday night. Not, me, I'd be resting with my feet up to fight the next day. We all know how long and tiring competition is.

As for realism, hard core training, and that's not the way it should be done yada yada, oh shut up. I didn't see any blood, did you? Nobody got slammed into the ground or got their nose broken. Think you should have seen some of thatr? Isn't that a component of training lines? Isn't that a component of actual fighting?  You know, I'll bet whoever said something negative on that other place....I'll bet some of them might have actually trained with Ed Parker, or with some of the other fine Kenpo men I know and who I have also trained with. I'll betcha Ed and the others would take a dim view of what they probably said.

But I'm not going to go there look at what they said. You know what I *am* going to do? I'm going to do some training line in class tonight. Gonna' have some fun, too. And if I do it properly, nobody will get hurt. Maybe I'll get lucky and have some folks watching who'll criticize the drill. Might as well drag their asses up there and put them in line. Wouldn't that be grand?

You keep rocking, kiddo.


----------



## Tames D (Aug 20, 2014)

Chris -  Don't worry about the critics. Just keep moving forward with your training and keep the positive attitude. We don't know each other but we have a mutual friend in Bob White. I'm sure he would tell you the same thing.


----------



## Yondanchris (Aug 20, 2014)

Tames D said:


> Chris -  Don't worry about the critics. Just keep moving forward with your training and keep the positive attitude. We don't know each other but we have a mutual friend in Bob White. I'm sure he would tell you the same thing.



Thanks! 

I always tell myself to ignore the critics, but no matter how many times you say it, words still matter. Part of the martial arts is to be recognized my your seniors and peers....so when they talk negatively it still affects/effects you. Although there are only a few opinions in the martial arts that I truly respect and Mr. White would be one of them.


----------



## Yondanchris (Aug 21, 2014)

Buka said:


> Final year? What the heck for? Why are they stopping such a well known tournament? Or am I just out of touch? (more than likely)



Apparently the current promoters are "retiring" or just tired of doing it for the last 14 years or so. 
I am sure someone with the ability and team to run the tournament will step up and take the reigns! 

Chris


----------

